# Medialink router - problem with connecting for PC



## shermay (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello!

I hope someone can help me to resolve this simple (hopefully) issue I'm having now.

I just got a new wireless router called Medialink wireless-N broadband router and after setting it up with another router (Sorenson router which is for the videophone 200), PC, Tivo and VP 200 plugged into the Medialink router. All of them except PC work just fine. I'm still struggling to figure out what's wrong with the connection between PC and Medialink router as PC sent pings but they were unanswered.

I don't know if it's because of the router with security stuff or whatever that's included or not.

Btw, I'm tech idiot so please explain in a very simple layman's terms and steps of how to fix it. :smile:

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

How did you setup the new router exactly, then we can tell you if you did it right.
How is the PC connected to the new router--wired our wireless
If wired, are the lights on the ethernet port of the pc on? 
You say pings were unanswered? What address did you ping?
While its hooked up, click *start* > *run* > type* cmd* and type 
*ipconfig /all > %HOMEPATH%\desktop\ipconfig.txt*

Open the text file on your desktop named ipconfig.txt.
Then copy and paste the results back here so we can see


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

May I suggest a simplier approach to the ipconfig /all?

Go to start and type cmd and hit enter
type ipconfig /all and hit enter
right mouse click on the cmd window title bar and select edit
choose select all [you will see the color change]
right mouse click on the cmd window title bar and select edit
choose copy
now paste into a post here.

I would add Shermay that you need to do this when connected to the new router and you will need to do this connected to the old router. We need to see the ip addressing of both to make sure routing can take place.


----------

